# Budget Graphic Card to play CS 1.6



## Brazen (Sep 19, 2011)

Friends, Recently I brought a new Mobo (GIGABYTE G41MT-S2P) as my loving Intel original D102G mobo got some problem after 5 years of its service. this new mobo has intel GMA X4500HD graphics on board. But unfortunately X4500 graphics have some problem of FPS with CS 1.6 (my old mobo was delivering 100 fps to me but this even after having 2 GB corsair ram inter Dual core 2.8 Ghz processor giving fps fluctuating fps (20fps- 100 fps) . other users of X4500HD also facing similar issue(*www.tomshardware.com/forum/284499-33-intel-4500mhd-counter-strike).please suggest me a Budget Graphic Card ( main moto to play cs on 100 fps). MY PSU is Frontech 450W. i know cs 1.6 is playable at 100 FPS on a G31 Chipset also (my friend using MSI g31 cheap mobo but getting 100 fps easily ) My budget is 3500 (+- 500 bucks) alsoi dont wanna spend money on new PSU as post Diwali m planning to configure a whole new system at budget of 40K


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

Before getting a new card only for CS1.6 try updating your gfx drivers and DirectX files.

Also in Cs 1.6 video option set the rendering mode to Direct3d or openGL and see which one gives you better performance.

BTW, which OS you are using ??


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

AFAIK, you won't need any graphics card for playing CS1.6 at 100fps.
Anyways do as topgear have already suggested.

You WILL need new psu to run any new graphics card. Compromise your game till Diwali to maximize the vfm of your rig.


----------



## Brazen (Sep 21, 2011)

* Thanks for Your Help brothers  , Tried all possible options (D3D, OpenGL, High/low all Settings but no improvement , All graphics Drivers are up to Date & I am using both Windows 7 & Windows Xp but same issue in both Operating Systems, Looks like that X4500 graphics are not Suitable for First person Shooter Games ( lol on Intel they could have made better things) is their any card which consume less power but can deliver satisfactory results, God in Jaipur they dont evn know what FSP Saga power supply is? if you need something for gaming they will give you Zebronics. God Missing my D102G Mobo  *


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 21, 2011)

try looking for a cheap 2nd hand card then....since u only want for 2 months. Try looking on OLX,quikr or the ask in bazaar section of TDF. Even an old low end 7/8 series card will be overkill for cs 1.6 ....try to get a deal below Rs700.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

Get 2nd hand Geforce 9500GT/9600GT.


----------

